# Some general WW2 videos



## horseUSA (Mar 23, 2005)

WW2 (World War Two): General Videos:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 31, 2005)

US troops fighting in Cologne 1945, with some disturbing images, including a car blasted by machine gun from sherman M-4 and a Panther Burning...with his crew.


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

WOW !!! This is the footage of colone ive been looking for!!

Thank you! ill host it on my site


----------



## Karbine (May 19, 2005)

I slowed down the cologne video looks much better

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=SlowCologne


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2005)

why don't you visit the national archivs as this is where the orignal lies


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 25, 2005)

German troops inspecting destroyed JS-2s and T-34s


----------



## HealzDevo (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't tell me nobody has any more videos to post here. Please could someone post some more soon, as I am enjoying these videos?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 13, 2005)

Aviation related russian footage, you can see P-39, lagg-3 and other in the soviet colors.

The rusky aviator kissed in the mouth....I dont know why


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

nice, unusual to see a Pe-8 at the end there.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 19, 2005)

Fight for Normandy.


----------



## solnar (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com/

this has some very interesting USAAF training videos!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 31, 2005)

Stuka in full dive attacking ship.


----------



## bonazaz (Oct 3, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> Aviation related russian footage, you can see P-39, lagg-3 and other in the soviet colors.
> 
> The rusky aviator kissed in the mouth....I dont know why



Hello, chaps. I am completely new here.
I browsed through the WWII video file links posted and their sizes surprised me somewhat. A handful of kilobytes? Really... What is their format? Or are they streamed vids?


----------



## reddragon (Oct 3, 2005)

Wish I could see them!


----------



## bonazaz (Oct 4, 2005)

reddragon said:


> Wish I could see them!


Eh? What do you mean? Aren't they vids?
I haven't tried downloading any of them because I haven't got round my home PC yet.


----------



## bonazaz (Oct 4, 2005)

CharlesBronson said:


> Fight for Normandy.


Hello. That top clip is about 9 megs and your link reads in kilobytes. 
Honest, I haven't tried downloading it yet but I am surprised. Is that only a link to a video file, then?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 6, 2005)

You have to do the option. "Save target as" to save it first, then you can visualize it correctly.

In the videos uploaded to www.putfile.com you only clik in the link and waith until the video is loaded.

--------------

Late war video german video, it show some interesting weapons like the Mkb-42 and the drilling MG-151. Check the Fw-190D at take off, it nosedived and almost hit the ground.  

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=Ost-Front-194533


----------



## bonazaz (Nov 7, 2005)

Cheers, CharlesBronson
And thanks for all those great videos!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 11, 2005)

I want a couple of these for Christmas! If your mom can use it, then anyone can!


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2005)

the putfile German video is from the Deutsche Wochenschau albeit copied pretty badly. total propaganda in all it's doomed glory. I have the 1945 sections which are about 8-9 different episodes, crammed full of interesting tidbits. the Doras about ready to smoke in the water was during Unternehmen Bodenplatte or so the original film clip states


----------



## bonazaz (Dec 14, 2005)

Wonder if there'll be more of those amazing vids soon....
Thanks so much, chaps


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2005)

your sig is warped man, change it please !


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> I want a couple of these for Christmas! If your mom can use it, then anyone can!



Nice footage Syscom, I love the pic of the woman in fur shooting the panzerfaust.  



> the Doras about ready to smoke in the water was during Unternehmen Bodenplatte or so the original film clip states



The Fw-190D closer to camera seems to carry a SC-250 or SC-500.



> Wonder if there'll be more of those amazing vids soon....



A little more, german artillery counterattack:


----------



## bonazaz (Dec 15, 2005)

Erich said:


> your sig is warped man, change it please !


Is it to me you're talking to? I don't know what "sig" means, man, sorry.
What do i do?


----------



## bonazaz (Dec 15, 2005)

All hail, CharlesBronson!! Amazing clips, thank you so much.
Plan to upload more soon?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 28, 2005)

A M1919 .30 caliber machinegun and a Hispano 20 mm comes to live.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 29, 2005)

that one's good but it's a shame what they're saying isn't very clear, and i don't think it's hugely accurate.......


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm not sure it is either but it is still a good clip (and accurate to the fact the 20mm will do an awful lot more damage than the .303"


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 30, 2005)

Pz V Panther blasting russian KV-1, the turret in the russian tank lift in the air.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice short clip there CB. I liked it.


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 29, 2006)

CharlesBronson said:


> Aviation related russian footage, you can see P-39, lagg-3 and other in the soviet colors.
> 
> The rusky aviator kissed in the mouth....I dont know why



man I wish I could speak Russion....It sounds so cool Komerads!
I want to learn German also


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2006)

The .303 Browing vs 20mm was interesting, but technically flawed in their analysis. Kinda silly really. Shooting at thin pieces of aluminum and drawing conclusions of catastrophic effects on a highly complex piece of machinery. Back to science class on that one boys. Cool video though.


----------



## v2 (Dec 7, 2006)

Wwii tank duel - dumpalink.com


----------



## JugBR (Jun 30, 2008)

Dora/Gustav 800mm german railgun, 3D recriation "dogfights style":


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM_c7hd_4tE_


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 9, 2008)

this topic is really going good
a lot of good movies in here


----------



## Torch (Mar 3, 2016)

Another story from Cologne..
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFU4q2KkVmA_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2016)

Good one!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Jerad (Jun 1, 2022)

Zhukov inspects Berlin May 3, 1945 
He is accompanied Arthur Pieck, who later became director general East German airline Interflug and son first president of the GDR, Wilhelm Pieck.

Locations in chronological order:
0:00 Reichstag - 0:26 Brandenburg Gate - 1:34 Reich Chancellery dead (Hitler and dead Goebbels family) - 3:15 Victory Column - 4:06 St. George's Church (blown up in 1949) - 4:40 City Palace - Kaiser Wilhelm National Monument (destroyed in 1949/1950) - 4:55 Lustgarten and Altes Museum.


----------



## Jerad (Jun 1, 2022)

Kamikaze Attack 1944 (color restoration video)


US-Fighters strafing on German land, 1945 (in color)


Combat Color Film -- Pacific Fighter Aerial Combat and Strafing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

